# i got 2 new betta splendins



## couchy (Jan 12, 2011)

yep last week i got a male and female betta splendins and they are stunning

im new to this so help meeee please there both in a planted aquarium with heater around 24C and its a 30l tank i know either of them them got to go in another tank but for now they seem ok, i also mayb thinking about breeding but for now can you answer my questions please

1. What colour type name are they Male and Female
2. what are the proper water conditions for them i know thier hardy fish but whats the best thing to do to keep them vibrant and healthy
3. what the cheap/prefferred food to feed them 
4. how do you know when the males bubblenest is complete and when the female is full of eggs, (time estimations)

 and any other information you want to add the more it is to me the better 

here are the pix of my pair


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

They are both very pretty! The male is a blue veiltail, the female looks to be a traditional style plakat. Now it really is not a good idea to keep a male and female together, they may be ok for now, but one of them WILL eventually turn on the other. Bettas are naturally aggressive and they need something to take that aggression out on. 

If you don't have another tank, thats fine, just get a divider and divide the tank so that they can't get to eachother. 

As for breeding... it is not something that should be done just for the fun of it. You need quality parents (meaning not petstore fish), a spawning tank (5-10 gallons) a growout tank (20 - 30 gallons) enough jars to potentially separate 100 or more bettas, live foods to feed the fry (microworms, vinegar eels, and freshly hatched baby brine shrimp)


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

+1 with flare. Pellets are cheap to buy and work well in my opinion.


----------



## Flare (Dec 17, 2010)

Bettas really do need a varied diet, it's best to feed high quality pellets (such as New Life Spectrum or Omega One) and a meal of brine shrimp or bloodworms like 3 times a week.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

But it's kind of expensive to buy a bunch of different kinds of food when just one or two will work. Try buying pellets and spirulina with peas once a week. That should cover it.


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2012)

Also fasting (not feeding) your bettas for one day a week will help prevent swim bladder disease. I do that with my two bettas and they are doing very well.

Before I knew that I could fast them, my doubletail betta got swim bladder disease, I did the pea trick and it did work. Anyway, I now fast my bettas so that they don't get swim bladder disease. Mhy halfmoon betta never got swim bladder disease but he has had ich.


----------

